
How did Ramanujan solve the STRAND puzzle? - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2BybLCmUzs
======
peter_d_sherman
This one is full of mathematical _IDENTITIES_ ; that is, phi, pi and e are
here, as is the square root of 2, infinite fractions, some types of algebra
equations with x and y, Pell's equation, how some types of algebra equations
have an infinite fraction equivalent (and this equivalent as expressed in
counts of blocks on 2D graph paper), and Euclid's Algorithm.

It's quite the mathematical mash-up!

Well worth watching again in the future!

